# Wilkinson “Vintage” V132 (Les Paul Special) $200 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve played a few of these Vintage brand guitars and I’ve never been disappointed. They’re usually great bang for the buck. Can’t find much pricing info but the cheaper version of this model goes in the $400-plus range on Reverb.

One version has a stop-tail, silkscreened logo, and white button tuners. This is the version with the compensated wrap-tail, Pearl inlaid logo, and tulip button tuners.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Man that's very tempting. I just got too many guitars right now. LOL


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Totally agree. I have the Tele version I may be listing soon.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I took one of the SGs sans pickups to even out a trade many years ago & was pleasantly surprised. Don’t think you can go wrong for $200.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Where's *Frenchy99 ??*


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

loudtubeamps said:


> Where's *Frenchy99 ??*


Probably selling a Vintage V132?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tried to get my brother to get it, no dice.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

loudtubeamps said:


> Where's *Frenchy99 ??*


Getting a shipping quote


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Dom Polito said:


> Getting a shipping quote


Looks like it's one of those "it's only an hour away" deals for *Frenchy99*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

meanwhile, here in London ...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

davetcan said:


> meanwhile, here in London ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of interesting quotes from his ad...

“_Plays like a true high quality Gibson Les Paul that go for $3000+. Honestly, Ive played hundreds of Les Pauls, and this one is almost as good as the best Gibson Ive ever played. Come try it yourself if you dont believe me!_”

And then...

“_With a pair of p90 pickups this will literally sound 100% exactly like a Les Paul, though the pickups in it already do sound absolutely amazing and similar to a p90 pickup but with it’s own unique tone. I dont see the benefit of adding the p90 pickups._”

Why do you need to put P90s in it to make it sound like a Les Paul? Sounds like someone who really doesn’t know what they’re talking about and copied something off the internet.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

IME there’s a difference between good bang for the buck & equivalent to a guitar at 10X the price.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> A couple of interesting quotes from his ad...
> 
> “_Plays like a true high quality Gibson Les Paul that go for $3000+. Honestly, Ive played hundreds of Les Pauls, and this one is almost as good as the best Gibson Ive ever played. Come try it yourself if you dont believe me!_”
> 
> ...


Fails to mention it's routed for Hums, or more likely just doesn't know.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Fails to mention it's routed for Hums, or more likely just doesn't know.


I looked at his other ads and he has one looking for a Yamaha THR amp and mentions he’s a “music student”.
I doubt that he’s ever played a Les Paul, let alone hundreds.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2manyGuitars said:


> I looked at his other ads and he has one looking for a Yamaha THR amp and mentions he’s a “music student”.
> I doubt that he’s ever played a Les Paul, let alone hundreds.


Yet there's two younger guys on this forum that have cycled through more high end gear than most of us will ever own. You know what they say about books and covers.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> Yet there's two younger guys on this forum that have cycled through more high end gear than most of us will ever own. You know what they say about books and covers.


Oh, I’m well aware. But the way this guy talks makes me question his guitar knowledge.


----------

